# Petition to raise the sentences for animal abusers!!!



## tattoolemky (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi,my name is James and I am a fervent animal lover. Following the 2 tragedies that have recently happened-Fire at Manchester Dogs Home and one at a farm in Smalley,both of which have been arson attacks that resulted in the death of almost 120 animals-I have set up this petition to call for an increase in sentences for this kind of crime. I would greatly appreciate it if you could take time out to sign this,and if possible to share it with your friends all over social media-every step will help. These animals need us to speak up for them,to get them the justice they deserve. Without people like you and me to do this,abusers will keep getting away scot-free to repeat the offence. Thank you for taking the time to read this.

http://www.change.org/p/chris-grayl...utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2014)

But without having a clear idea of what constitutes animal abuse I don't know whether I should sign or not.

I forgot to frontline my cat this month…… Im pretty sure there are people out there insane enough to report that as animal abuse…. 

Whilst I agree a fine and a slap on the wrist isn't enough for most animal abuse cases, a non-descript internet petition with zero context is not going to convince me to sign it.

Yet most people who will be up in arms about these fires in the dogs homes will look nonchalantly the other way as they eat their battery farmed eggs.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm not forcing anyone to sign,and I'm not going to lose sleep over someone that doesn't want to do so...get over yourself,I already have!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 18, 2014)

well, you're a bit of a prick aren't you.  you're here asking us to do something for you, to get abusive when someone queries it isn't going to make anyone very happen.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2014)

are you a vegan lemky?

someone had to do it


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2014)

Headline for Internet news today "Man with ideals irate when questioned"

2/10 for effort, managed to set up petition, but failed when he acted like a cunt because someone asks a genuine and valid question


----------



## souljacker (Sep 18, 2014)

Maximum sentence for arson is life. Seems to me that rather than an increase in sentence for the crime, you need to petition for animals lives to be considered legally the same as a human one. Which aint ever going to happen.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 18, 2014)

e2a to Sim
your 2nd line and implication that someone would have a pop at you for animal abuse for not frontlining is a bit off though no?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2014)

ddraig said:


> e2a to Sim
> your 2nd line and implication that someone would have a pop at you for animal abuse for not frontlining is a bit off though no?



I don't know..... I know a girl who works at a kennels and cattery. She's always saying people don't deserve to have pets for literally the most crazed reasons.

The point is there's no real line in the sand about what is abuse and what isn't?

Training an attack dog, is that abusive? Dressing a fucking chihuahua up in a sailor suit, I'd call that abusive.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 18, 2014)

Putting a budgie in a cage is pretty fucking out of order IMO.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Putting a budgie in a cage is pretty fucking out of order IMO.


Locking any animal in a cage is out of order... IMHO (including fish in tanks)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Locking any animal in a cage is out of order... IMHO (including fish in tanks)


 
what about when you put the dog in a travel cage?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 18, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what about when you put the dog in a travel cage?



Out of order. Let it run free!


----------



## Wilson (Sep 18, 2014)

I think most of those dogs in dog homes like that one in Manchester should be pts, it's cruel to lock them away like that.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Putting a budgie in a cage is pretty fucking out of order IMO.



What about budgie smuggling?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2014)

846 signatures for such a volatile subject…… barely any……….he must have a been a prick to a LOT of people……


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 18, 2014)

sim667 said:


> What about budgie smuggling?



Crime against fashion


----------



## 8115 (Sep 18, 2014)

What's the minimum and maximum at the moment?

What do you think about dangerous dogs?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> what about when you put the dog in a travel cage?


If it's absolutely necessary, like on a boat, then it's a necessary evil but otherwise it should be as free as you.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2014)

So it would be cruel not to take a cat to a vet to have a treatment, but at the same time generally speaking you need to put a cat in a travel cage to take it to a vet, and that would in itself be cruel?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

sim667 said:


> So it would be cruel not to take a cat to a vet to have a treatment, but at the same time generally speaking you need to put a cat in a travel cage to take it to a vet, and that would in itself be cruel?


Why do you need to put the cat in a cage? I took my dog to the vet loads of times and never put it in a cage.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr Herbz said:


> Why do you need to put the cat in a cage? I took my dog to the vet loads of times and never put it in a cage.


You ever tried carrying an uncaged cat on public transport?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Without people like you and me to do this,abusers will keep getting away scot-free to repeat the offence.


 
Were these fires caused by repeat arsonists?


----------



## souljacker (Sep 18, 2014)

sim667 said:


> What about budgie smuggling?



There needs to be far stronger penalties. I shall petition my MP forthwith.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> You ever tried carrying an uncaged cat on public transport?


That's why I said that if it's absolutely necessary, then it's a necessary evil


----------



## 8115 (Sep 18, 2014)

sim667 said:


> So it would be cruel not to take a cat to a vet to have a treatment, but at the same time generally speaking you need to put a cat in a travel cage to take it to a vet, and that would in itself be cruel?


I reckon a lot of what they do at the vets is bullshit.  All our cats grew old naturally and didn't get put down unless they needed it.

Cats sometimes go off to die alone if they are dying, if they can find a field etc apparently.  Better than having a big needle shoved in you.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

but things like vaccinations/chipping/health checks are useful, and not really do it yourself options..


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> but things like vaccinations/chipping/health checks are useful, and not really do it yourself options..



They are here... I always vaccinated my dog myself. I hated doing it but it was 1/4 the price of a vet doing it.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> They are here... I always vaccinated my dog myself. I hated doing it but it was 1/4 the price of a vet doing it.


 
There are decent youtube instructional videos for most kinds of amateur home veterinary surgery.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm not forcing anyone to sign,and I'm not going to lose sleep over someone that doesn't want to do so...get over yourself,I already have!


 This is what I said originally..Yet I've been called a prick and a cunt...But why leave a comment just to say that you won't sign it in the first place. That's like seeing an advert in Argos,then going in just to tell them you won't be buying that item..


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> This is what I said originally..Yet I've been called a prick and a cunt...But why leave a comment just to say that you won't sign it in the first place. That's like seeing an advert in Argos,then going in just to tell them you won't be buying that item..


No, it isn't anything like the same. Someone raised concerns over what would constitute animal abuse, and you replied with a really prick-like comment. That's why you're being called a prick.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

And you lot jumping on me isn't prick-like at all?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

You're new here, aren't you?


----------



## muscovyduck (Sep 18, 2014)

You acted like a prick, you got called a prick. Simple as.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2014)

Judging by the comments on your petition, I bet you must have also advertised on some tabloid websites.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2014)

OK, just pet forums..

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q="Hi,my name is James and I am a fervent animal lover"&client=firefox-beta&hs=CDM&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&channel=rcs&biw=1058&bih=672&filter=0


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes Tufty,I am new.
Muscovyduck-One rule for you lot and another for me then?
Gentlegreen-FB,Twitter,Pet Forums etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2014)

So why did you choose Urban75 ?


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

Stumbled across it..after all,any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> And you lot jumping on me isn't prick-like at all?


There was no 'jumping on' until after your prick-like comment.

It's causality... You acted like a prick (cause) - You got called a prick (effect)


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

I love this internet ''bullying'' shit,it really does make me laugh how so many of you stick together...It really took like 7 or 8 of you to throw a strop,mob mentality and all that bollocks.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 18, 2014)

8ball said:


> There are decent youtube instructional videos for most kinds of amateur home veterinary surgery.



That made me lol


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

And Dr Herbz eh...I'm guessing you smoke a lot of weed with a name like that?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> And Dr Herbz eh...I'm guessing you smoke a lot of weed with a name like that?



I used to grow and smoke a bit but I gave it up years ago... No flies on you, eh!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I love this internet ''bullying'' shit,it really does make me laugh how so many of you stick together...It really took like 7 or 8 of you to throw a strop,mob mentality and all that bollocks.


Don't slam the door on the way out.
I take it you had no intention to stick around ?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> And Dr Herbz eh...I'm guessing you smoke a lot of weed with a name like that?


Do me next!


----------



## nogojones (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Do me next!


You rip tufts of hair out of little kittens.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2014)

8ball said:


> There are decent youtube instructional videos for most kinds of amateur home veterinary surgery.



My dad kept chickens and one of them had a blocked crop so he got a razor blade, cut it open unblocked the crop and sewed it up again. Chicken ran off was fine.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

I asked people to share and sign my petition,that is all...I didn't want people coming to me with reasons why they wouldn't sign,coulda just not signed and I'd be non the wiser....As for your ganging up,nice try,but epic fail...wrong fucking person.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I asked people to share and sign my petition,that is all...I didn't want people coming to me with reasons why they wouldn't sign,coulda just not signed and I'd be non the wiser....As for your ganging up,nice try,but epic fail...wrong fucking person.


Your hair looks shit


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

And I take it that you have a point to include with that comment?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> And I take it that you have a point to include with that comment?


In and of itself... or maybe a causal nexus?


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

Just ignore them tattoolemky they have nothing better to do

There's a thread about the Manchester dog's home fire

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/waste-of-dna-sets-fire-to-manchester-dogs-home.327311/


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

True. Although I might take up the op's suggestion of running into Argos and telling them what I'm not buying, just to fill the time..


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> True. Although I might take up the op's suggestion of running into Argos and telling them what I'm not buying, just to fill the time..


You can do that online... http://www.argos.co.uk/static/StaticDisplay/includeName/ContactUs.htm?answer=contactus


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 18, 2014)

Giving your goldfish love bites by gently sucking through a straw.

That kind of thing?

Is it ok if you eat them afterwards?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Tattoolemky
Will sign petition.
Worthy cause!


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Hi,my name is James and I am a fervent animal lover


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> This is what I said originally..Yet I've been called a prick and a cunt...But why leave a comment just to say that you won't sign it in the first place. That's like seeing an advert in Argos,then going in just to tell them you won't be buying that item..



you were called a prick by me and a cunt by no-one.  and i called you a prick because you were being a prick.  you were asked a question or two. and insulted people first.  so stop being a prick.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Stumbled across it..after all,any publicity is good publicity.


This... is not true.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

fogbat said:


> This... is not true.


It was a max clifford theory until recently, wasn't it?


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> It was a max clifford theory until recently, wasn't it?


You don't hear about him any more. Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 18, 2014)

i mean, ffs, i agree with your proposition and i think you were being a prick.  get to fuck.


----------



## Manter (Sep 18, 2014)

Is it just me, or are there a fair few single agenda oddballs pitching up round here atm?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

Just one or two. It's coinciding nicely with my shouty period


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Just one or two. It's coinciding nicely with my shouty period


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> Is it just me, or are there a fair few single agenda oddballs pitching up round here atm?



My dad was a fine man I'll have you know.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.



You should see the P&P subforum.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 18, 2014)

_and_ i deny that I have a chicken agenda


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.


Sheltered life.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.


Flattery will get you nowhere.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

el-ahrairah said:


> i mean, ffs, i agree with your proposition and i think you were being a prick.  get to fuck.


 So,does that mean you aren't going to sign it then?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.


and i thought you were ok after your argos suggestion  your hair's alright too.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> So,does that mean you aren't going to sign it then?


I signed it... despite the hair and the insults.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2014)

.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> So,does that mean you aren't going to sign it then?



Persistence is an underrated virtue.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.



I'm a smug self righteous cunt


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

Well then,I will say thank you to those that have signed it.I appreciate you taking a minute to do so  (see,I ain't a total twat)


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

ddraig said:


> are you a vegan lemky?



This would suggest not 



tattoolemky said:


> I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.



*disclaimer: not _all_ vegans etc


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Well then,I will say thank you to those that have signed it.I appreciate you taking a minute to do so  (see,I ain't a total twat)


You should totally stick around


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> *disclaimer: not _all_ vegans etc



I'm not sure I have to be a vegan to get upset about dogs getting set on fire


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> So,does that mean you aren't going to sign it then?



I'm not going to sign it. Animal cruelty laws tend to target the young, the vulnerable, religious and racial minorities and the plain idiotic. They do nothing to address the systemic cruelty and abuse perpetuated by the animal industrial complex for profit. Example: recently the RSPCA brought a law suit against an individual who swallowed a gold fish as part of a 'neck nomination' challenge on the basis that he imposed 'unnecessary suffering' on the fish. Yet the vast majority of fish we buy in the supermarkets died from suffocation that would have been a lot more painful that the gold fish that may have died in a matter of seconds. If you want to deal with animal abusers start by dealing with those who make a living from it.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.


Who the fuck are Lizzy & Nigel?! 

Love it how you think other people are self righteous too. Brilliant


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

No,I ain't vegan mate...main reason,vegans get very ill at times.
I may just stick around a bit...this has been fun


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> No,I ain't vegan mate...main reason,vegans get very ill at times.



Who doesn't?


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> No,I ain't vegan mate...main reason,vegans get very ill at times.
> I may just stick around a bit...this has been fun


Ooof your fucked now. Totally fucked  You're gonna be accused of the WORST kind of hypocrisy known to urban. That of ANIMAL RIGHTS hypocrisy. 

I'm standing clear


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

Fair enough Jeff,you have your principles and I applaud you for sticking to them. As for the RSPCA,they are complete wankers.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm not sure I have to be a vegan to get upset about dogs getting set on fire


I didn't mean to suggest that you did


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> No,I ain't vegan mate...main reason,vegans get very ill at times.
> I may just stick around a bit...this has been fun



You are gonna need to grow thicker skin mind


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2014)

Manter said:


> Is it just me, or are there a fair few single agenda oddballs pitching up round here atm?



Focus is an underrated virtue.  Can't just steam in with 20 agendas - that won't get you anywhere.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> I didn't mean to suggest that you did



Misunderstanding


----------



## Thora (Sep 18, 2014)

It's only ok to set dogs on fire if you kill them first.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Ooof your fucked now. Totally fucked  You're gonna be accused of the WORST kind of hypocrisy known to urban. That of ANIMAL RIGHTS hypocrisy.
> 
> I'm standing clear



I was tempted to point out the trap but you can't give n00bs an even break.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

Thing is,you don't gotta be a vegan to abhor animal cruelty...They just do that to shove the vegan bollock down your throat.


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

Absolutely. Being vegetarian or vegan has fuck all to do with it really.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

Eating bollocks is pretty ming though


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Thing is,you don't gotta be a vegan to abhor animal cruelty...They just do that to shove the vegan bollock down your throat.



Bollocks aren't vegan.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

8ball said:


> Bollocks aren't vegan.



exactly.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> You should totally stick around



But only if he changes his avatar...


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Eating bollocks is pretty ming though


Brains is worse surely. Think they're called sweetbreads, which is perculiarly even more repulsive and sinister.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Brains is worse surely. Think they're called sweetbreads, which is perculiarly even more repulsive and sinister.



Sweetbreads = glands so I suppose it could include bollocks if you were feeling desperate


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> But only if he changes his avatar...


Your avatar moves


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Sweetbreads = glands so I suppose it could include bollocks if you were feeling desperate


Oh I thought sweetbreads were the brains!

Glands?! wHAT glands ffs?!


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

Glands?


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

Sweetbreads or ris are culinary names for the thymus (also called throat, gullet, or neck sweetbread) or the pancreas (also called heart, stomach, or belly sweetbread), especially of the calf (ris de veau) and lamb (ris d'agneau), and less commonly of beef and pork.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweetbread


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

You'd have to be bastard ravenous


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Sep 18, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Sweetbreads or ris are culinary names for the thymus (also called throat, gullet, or neck sweetbread) or the pancreas (also called heart, stomach, or belly sweetbread), especially of the calf (ris de veau) and lamb (ris d'agneau), and less commonly of beef and pork.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweetbread


Disgusting! Ace!

Is the gall bladder ever eaten does anyone know?


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Eating bollocks is pretty ming though


I don't know how any bloke does it. I would be feeling the pain.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Disgusting! Ace!
> 
> Is the gall bladder ever eaten does anyone know?



Mmmm crunchy.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 18, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Disgusting! Ace!
> 
> Is the gall bladder ever eaten does anyone know?


Pickled gallstones


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Disgusting! Ace!
> 
> Is the gall bladder ever eaten does anyone know?



Gallbladder went in the bin, I've still got the stones, I could send them to you, you could make a stock


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah,I'd sooner not eat any of that lot...fucking sickening!!


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm not sure I have to be a vegan to get upset about dogs getting set on fire


If you were vegan, you couldn't eat them afterwards


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)

fogbat said:


> If you were vegan, you couldn't eat them afterwards


*peep show trauma flashback*


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> *peep show trauma flashback*


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> *peep show trauma flashback*


I remember your horrified face!


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## nogojones (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.



Nice to meet you too


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

You too nogo  ..Alright,maybe better if we start from the beginning with this?


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

Toys back in the pram


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 18, 2014)

lol


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> You too nogo  ..Alright,maybe better if we start from the beginning with this?



Fair enough

What's you take then placement of cheese and beans when they are being applied to a baked potato


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> Fair enough
> 
> What's you take then placement of cheese and beans when they are being applied to a baked potato



OMFG


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

No beans,but plenty of cheese and butter...maybe a little bit of tuna as well.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> No beans,but plenty of cheese and butter...maybe a little bit of tuna as well.


But if you HAD to have beans would the beans be first or the cheese?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 18, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> OMFG


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

Ax^ said:


>



That's like the question


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 18, 2014)

First of course...then the cheese would melt into them


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> First of course...then the cheese would melt into them


----------



## fogbat (Sep 18, 2014)

Badgers


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

This is gonna get ugly


----------



## nogojones (Sep 18, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Sweetbreads = glands so I suppose it could include bollocks if you were feeling desperate


I thought bollocks were a type of sweetbread. I'm sure it was 20 years back when I last encountered them


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

nogojones said:


> I thought bollocks were a type of sweetbread. I'm sure it was 20 years back when I last encountered them



Yeah I said it could include bollocks, they're glands.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 18, 2014)

Bollocks are glands, well you learn something every day


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 18, 2014)

http://www.endocrineweb.com/endocrinology/overview-testes


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2014)

Edit: seen he's on the same page a bit more now


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Fair enough Jeff,you have your principles and I applaud you for sticking to them. As for the RSPCA,they are complete wankers.



They were pretty sound about when i got my cat.

Apart from the crazy cat lady they sent round to inspect my house..... She really smelt of wotsits


----------



## nogojones (Sep 18, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> http://www.endocrineweb.com/endocrinology/overview-testes


and I just thought they were there for the fun


----------



## albionism (Sep 19, 2014)

.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2014)

8ball said:


> There are decent youtube instructional videos for most kinds of amateur home veterinary surgery.








tattoolemky said:


> Yes Tufty,I am new.
> Muscovyduck-One rule for you lot and another for me then?
> Gentlegreen-FB,Twitter,Pet Forums etc.





One rule for decent heads, one rule for ludicrous purple dyed heads - Is that you in your avatar? _Christ_ but you look a walloper. And I'm not usually one to go along with urban orthadoxy. Especially not on animal threads. But shit, you look a right wanker.



tattoolemky said:


> I love this internet ''bullying'' shit,it really does make me laugh how so many of you stick together...It really took like 7 or 8 of you to throw a strop,mob mentality and all that bollocks.



No one's bullied you.



tufty79 said:


> Do me next!



Can't I do you next? Or at least sloppy seconds after purple head jamesy? Nah, only messin, that was in _appalling_ taste wasn't it? Never mind those animals, someone should've put me down at birth, what?


tattoolemky said:


> Well then,I will say thank you to those that have signed it.I appreciate you taking a minute to do so  *(see,I ain't a total twat)*



Your hair says otherwise.


tattoolemky said:


> No,I ain't vegan mate...main reason,*vegans get very ill at times.*
> I may just stick around a bit...this has been fun



So did Derek Jarman - If only he hadn't have been a vegan, the AIDS maybe wouldn't have claimed him.


tufty79 said:


> I didn't mean to suggest that you did


I doubt lizzieloo  meant you, I think she was on about thraigo.



lizzieloo said:


> Eating bollocks is pretty ming though



Licking and sucking can be quite pleasant though.


Anyway, fuck mandatory sentencing. And out of this entire post, this paragraph is the only bit I intend to be taken seriously. Mandatory sentencing is never a good idea - Ignore for a second that it's me saying it (I was under the age of criminal responsibility anyway), and think about it for a second -Imagine a scene like this - Some poor soul with learning difficulties who's benefits get stopped under the draconian sanctioning rules letting their beloved pet go hungry or without treatment for no other reason than that their income's been cut off and they don't know where to go to get help. That pet could well be their only friend but they're now branded an animal abuser and are facing jail - Mandatory sentencing is never a good idea for anything.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.


This should be a quote at the top of every page on Urban75.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 19, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> Why do you need to put the cat in a cage? I took my dog to the vet loads of times and never put it in a cage.



A dog isn't a cat. You can train a dog..... Have you ever tried training a cat?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 19, 2014)

This thread lost me at the second exclamation mark.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2014)

sim667 said:


> A dog isn't a cat. You can train a dog..... Have you ever tried training a cat?



Here kitty kitty, food  .


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 19, 2014)

last time i had a cat i spent more time trying to keep it away from my stash tin that trying to train it..


little bastard thought cat nip was to good for him


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

Seeing as I seemed to make friends with everyone else,allow me to retort Frances Lengel...My hair isn't purple...You couldn't bully me...Who mentioned AIDS,not me? Vegans have a shit immune system so are more susceptible to bouts of illness....I would hope the person who has their benefits cut looks after their pets first,learning difficulties or not....And lastly,you called me a wanker.Well let's just say that I'm an asshole.It says so on my arm....Now that we've got that out the way,nice to meet ya!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Vegans have a shit immune system so are more susceptible to bouts of illness



That's absolute bollocks.


----------



## tony heath (Sep 19, 2014)

Veganism is better than signing petitions


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

They don't sell immune system boosters aimed at vegans for nothing..All the vitamins in the world can't replace what nutrients that you get from food.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> They don't sell immune system boosters aimed at vegans for nothing..All the vitamins in the world can't replace what nutrients that you get from food.



Again, that's absolute unsubstantiated nonsense. Mate, I don't mean to be rude, but people like you who don't do their basic research before starting campaigns do more harm than good for animals. Educate yourself a bit next time.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> They don't sell immune system boosters aimed at vegans for nothing..All the vitamins in the world can't replace what nutrients that you get from food.



Do vegans not eat food?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 19, 2014)

two sheds said:


> Do vegans not eat food?



well they call it food..


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> well they call it food..


Vegan food is food just the same as any other kind of food.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 19, 2014)

well aside from


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> well they call it food..



I was going to say I have limited experience of vegan food but I actually do eat loads of veg and it all tastes good to me. Tastiest burgers I've ever had were beanburgers, and I had a vegan pud one time that was gorgeous.

And to tatoolemky:

http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/guide/vegetarian-and-vegan-diet?page=2



> A meatless diet can be healthy, but vegetarians -- especially vegans -- need to make sure they're getting enough vitamin B12, calcium, iron, and zinc.
> 
> The Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics warns of the risk of vitamin B12 deficiencies in vegetarians and vegans. Vitamin B12 is found naturally only in animal products. A lack of vitamin B12 can lead to anemia and blindness. It can also cause muscle weakness, tingling, and numbness. To counteract the increased risk, vegans should include B12 supplements, or fortified cereals and veggie burgers. Stay tuned for more information, but B12 has been found in varying amounts in mushrooms, particularly in the outer peel.
> 
> Vegans and ovo-vegetarians, who eat eggs but not dairy, need to find foods (dark green vegetables, tofu, edamame, soy nuts, butternut squash) or supplements that compensate for the missing calcium from their diets. Absorbable calcium is critical to protect against osteoporosis, or thinning bones.



I'm not a veggie but I think they deserve respect for not contributing to the mistreatment of animals that eating meat involves. Even more so for vegans. And animal welfare is the topic - strange view that hates cruelty to animals but seems to despise people who are less involved in cruelty to animals than the rest of us are.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

So,someone on a vegan diet without vitamin supplements is going to be more at risk from varying illnesses as stated above...Why do you think veggies that only breast feed need to take their babies for regular jabs to supplement them,all because they won't feed them formula...so not talking bollocks am I jeff? As for not knowing my shit regarding animal cruelty,I ain't one of these new age hippy types that rants on and then goes for a kebab and a pint-reason being,I don't eat halal meat because of the ritual slaughter that is done...I also don't eat from certain pizza chains because of the cruelty suffered by cows that supply milk for the topping cheese...I don't touch battery eggs...I won't eat goose liver aka fois gras...I'm also educated enough to know that the people or countries with the worst record for animal cruelty are Asian.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> ...Why do you think veggies that only breast feed need to take their babies for regular jabs to supplement them,all because they won't feed them formula...so not talking bollocks am I jeff?



what the actual fuck?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2014)

editor said:


> Vegan food is food just the same as any other kind of food.


 
Vegan food is surely a subset of food in general.  You don't say quiche isn't food because it isn't lobster.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/mar/29/vegans-trial-death-baby-breast-milk

Read that and there is plenty more too.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> So,someone on a vegan diet without vitamin supplements is going to be more at risk from varying illnesses as stated above...Why do you think veggies that only breast feed need to take their babies for regular jabs to supplement them,all because they won't feed them formula...so not talking bollocks am I jeff?



Yes you are. 

NHS:



> With good planning and an understanding of what makes up a healthy, balanced vegan diet, you can get all the nutrients your body needs.



http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Vegetarianhealth/Pages/Vegandiets.aspx

American Dietetic Association:



> It is the position of the American Dietetic Association that appropriately planned vegetarian diets, including total vegetarian or vegan diets, are healthful, nutritionally adequate, and may provide health benefits in the prevention and treatment of certain diseases. Well-planned vegetarian diets are appropriate for individuals during all stages of the life cycle, including pregnancy, lactation, infancy, childhood, and adolescence, and for athletes.



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19562864

Dietitians of Canada:



> A vegan eating pattern has many potential health benefits. They include lower rates of obesity, heart disease, high blood pressure, type 2 diabetes and certain types of cancer. Other benefits include lower blood cholesterol levels and a lower risk for gallstones and intestinal problems. This eating pattern can take some extra planning. Vegans must make sure that enough nutrients like protein, iron, zinc, calcium, vitamins D and B12 and omega-3 fats are included. A well planned vegan diet can meet all of these needs. It is safe and healthy for pregnant and breastfeeding women, babies, children, teens and seniors.



http://www.dietitians.ca/Nutrition-.../Vegetarian/Eating-Guidelines-for-Vegans.aspx


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/mar/29/vegans-trial-death-baby-breast-milk
> 
> Read that and there is plenty more too.



a) you said veggies.
b) exclusive breastfeeding with no "solid" food to the age of 11 months is very far from typical.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/mar/29/vegans-trial-death-baby-breast-milk
> 
> Read that and there is plenty more too.



Unbalanced diets of all kinds can lead to health problems. You could easily find people who have died from heart attacks and other conditions that have a lot of meat in their diets, doesn't prove a damn thing.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

Vegans...had a little typo...and the reason they won't use the formula is because it has animal derivatives in it...lanolin I think it is.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

Jeff,I eat steak,fish,I load on carbs and protein and I ain't had so much as a cold in nearly 15 years...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Jeff,I eat steak,fish,I load on carbs and protein and I ain't had so much as a cold in nearly 15 years...



Good for you, I think you'll find that plenty of vegans are fit and healthy as well. I notice that you have ignored the sources I posted above indicating that a vegan diet can be optimally healthy, instead you prefer to rely on one off cases taken from the press.



tattoolemky said:


> I'm also educated enough to know that the people or countries with the worst record for animal cruelty are Asian.



This is the other problem with unthinking 'animal lovers' like lemky... their casual racism. Asia a pretty big place that you cant make those sort of sweeping generalisations about. India is in Asia and it's the most vegetarian country in the world. It's also the home of Jainism, which on the whole practices the very humane treatment of animals. Also many Buddhist communities in East Asia hold animals in very high regard. But don't let facts get in the way of your ignorance eh?


----------



## nogojones (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Jeff,I eat steak,fish,I load on carbs and protein and I ain't had so much as a cold in nearly 15 years...



OK I'll bite.

The people who force your cow to be permanently pumping milk then slaughter it and Captain Birdseye who cheerfully suffocates your fish are ok? Or should they be subject to your mandatory sentences? What would be your definition of abuse ?


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

Okay then Jeffrey,I digress...Asian countries such as Thailand,China,Philippines,North Korea,Vietnam...that better for you pal?

Nogo,I don't drink milk pal...the human digestive system hasn't fully adapted to it yet,hence lactose intolerance amongst some people.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't care what you eat or drink, but as a species we'll never adapt to being fully able to drink cows milk unless  intolerant people like yourself chug it down. Its for the greater good.

I am however still interested in knowing what you consider animal abuse?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Okay then Jeffrey,I digress...Asian countries such as Thailand,China,Philippines,North Korea,Vietnam...that better for you pal?



Not really, there are massive differences in the treatment of animals within those countries. China and Thailand for example have many vegetarian communities within their Buddhist populations.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2014)

I've also seen pieces recently that halal slaughter (a) is actually used for a lot of meat that goes into general food production so you probably _do _eat halal meat and (b) is actually more humane because the animals are stunned first and don't know what's happening unlike the other slaughter methods for all the steak you're eating.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not intolerant to it,I just choose to go without...Like I do with alcohol and tobacco....But as animal abuse goes,maiming,injuring,unjustly murdering anything with more than a 5 second memory span pretty much does it.

Jeff,there are a lot more Asian than any other population on the planet...I'll let you do the math to work it out.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

Halal meat isn't stunned first,they are strung up and have their throat slit so they can bleed out....who told you that bollocks.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm not intolerant to it,I just choose to go without...Like I do with alcohol and tobacco....But as animal abuse goes,maiming,injuring,unjustly murdering anything with more than a 5 second memory span pretty much does it.
> 
> Jeff,there are a lot more Asian than any other population on the planet...I'll let you do the math to work it out.



I've got no idea what that last sentence is supposed to mean. I see you're repeating the false claim about fishes memory. And most Halal meat in the UK is pre-stunned btw. You don't have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## tim (Sep 19, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> You ever tried carrying an uncaged cat on public transport?



All you need is a quality feline straight-jacket.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Halal meat isn't stunned first,they are strung up and have their throat slit so they can bleed out....who told you that bollocks.





> Q Are animals conscious when they are killed for halal slaughter?
> For the majority, no. Between 84 and 90 per cent of animals killed for halal meat in the UK are processed by one of the large number of halal slaughterhouses which do use electric stunning beforehand.



http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...out-religious-slaughter-answered-9331519.html


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 19, 2014)

Tattoolemky... how many animals do you think suffered to allow you to paint your hair pink? I wonder how much those rabbits screamed when the dye was poured into their eyes?

Is it possible that you're not really an animal lover? That you just like the attention you receive by pretending to be?


----------



## two sheds (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm gonna be perfectly honest-Apart from Lizzy and Nigel,I've never met a more self-righteous set of cunts in my entire life.



Well, looks like you're making a special effort to fit in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2014)

Somewhat surreally, a track was just played on the ambient station I'm listening to featuring the voice of Temple Grandin....
I'm struggling to find the name of it.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

Herbz,the dye I use is vegetable dye mate...and yeah,I'm pretending to like animals..maybe all the weed you smoked turned your brain o mush a bit.

Sheds,I've made the effort pal...Just seems like there are a few who don't like freedom of speech...even calling me a racist earlier.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2014)

We have a default mistrust of people who join for only one reason.
It can take years to fit in here - and then you can never leave ...


----------



## Wilson (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Seeing as I seemed to make friends with everyone else,allow me to retort Frances Lengel...My hair isn't purple...You couldn't bully me...Who mentioned AIDS,not me? Vegans have a shit immune system so are more susceptible to bouts of illness....I would hope the person who has their benefits cut looks after their pets first,learning difficulties or not....And lastly,you called me a wanker.Well let's just say that I'm an asshole.It says so on my arm....Now that we've got that out the way,nice to meet ya!



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/worst-tattoos-ever.209680/page-187#post-13328114


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Sheds,I've made the effort pal...Just seems like there are a few who don't like freedom of speech...even calling me a racist earlier.



Freedom of speech means having your opinions challenged sometimes lemky. I said that you were demonstrating casual racism in your crass (and entirely unprompted) assertion that 'people or countries with the worst record for animal cruelty are Asian'. You are wrong about vegan diets, you are wrong about fish having a five second memory and you are wrong about halal meat. You are happy to consume animal products that involve the infliction of suffering on animals yet want to impose lengthy jail sentences for 'animal abusers' that you have not adequately defined. I'm sure that your heart is in the right place, but in all honesty I don't think you've got a good enough grasp of the relevant legal, moral, scientific or cultural material that you need to launch a one-man campaign in the way you have done. If you want to improve the lot for animals you should maybe join an organisation and learn from them, or simply educate yourself better.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 19, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Just one or two. It's coinciding nicely with my shouty period



Ah that time of year again?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 19, 2014)

Nancy_Winks said:


> Oh I thought sweetbreads were the brains!
> 
> Glands?! wHAT glands ffs?!


Pancreatic glands. They are nice but rich.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

Wilson,the point of directing me to that page is what...I've got a few more than that one I showed,none of which is bad ink!

My basis of animal cruelty Jeff,is that if I saw some guy kick a dog down the street then he wouldn't be standing for long.That goes for any animal,for instance the cows that were being stabbed with screwdrivers at the Wiese Brothers Farm in Wisconsin....leading up to slaughter,they should be treated the same as you would any other animal...Unless of course you're in Iceland,Japan or Canada where they slaughter whales,dolphins and seal pups respectively....Their governments won't step in though,and I'm pretty sure it all comes down to money!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 19, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Somewhat surreally, a track was just played on the ambient station I'm listening to featuring the voice of Temple Grandin....
> I'm struggling to find the name of it.



Having worked with young people with ASD my whole life, Temple Grandin came up quite a lot in training.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 19, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Sheds,I've made the effort pal...Just seems like there are a few who don't like freedom of speech...even calling me a racist earlier.



But it's like saying "All that child abuse that went on in Rochdale was perpetrated by Asian men!". 

It's missing the bigger point.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 19, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> We have a default mistrust of people who join for only one reason.



This is the crux. 

This is a community not just a place to promote something, 

If you join purely to advertise something and don't want to even answer any questions put to you about it (OK originally, maybe not now) then be prepared to get some shtick untill you ingratiate yourself better with the community.


----------



## rioted (Sep 19, 2014)

Seven whole pages for a troll! Wow!


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 19, 2014)

A troll eh...Coming from some twat that can't even use a profile pic,I'd say that's pretty fucking rich...Now off you pop,you missed a bit on your window!!


----------



## nogojones (Sep 19, 2014)

rioted said:


> Seven whole pages for a troll! Wow!



But they've worked really hard at it. All the buttons pressed, a little bit of background and great hair and tats


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> A troll eh...Coming from some twat that can't even use a profile pic,I'd say that's pretty fucking rich...Now off you pop,you missed a bit on your window!!


you're either a troll or are the sort of person that accidentally burns down their house whilst trying to tie their shoelaces.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

I know perfectly well how to tie my laces,been doing em for over 30 years...Now if you've finished bending over for the rest of the boys to fuck you,you're dismissed son!


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I know perfectly well how to tie my laces,been doing em for over 30 years...Now if you've finished bending over for the rest of the boys to fuck you,you're dismissed son!


30 years is far too long to be trying to learn to tie your laces.

get some velcro before you do yourself a mischief.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

I learned that shit long ago pal,but speaking of velcro,you may need some to hold your arse together after they've finished with you!


----------



## xenon (Sep 20, 2014)

This thread is great.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 20, 2014)

Apart from the faint whiff of homophobia.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 20, 2014)

I really wish there was a rofl smilie.......


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm not homophobic-I have nothing against gay people as long as they don't shove it in your face....pardon the pun.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I learned that shit long ago pal,but speaking of velcro,you may need some to hold your arse together after they've finished with you!


i don't mind a bit of hot bum action


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm not homophobic-I have nothing against gay people as long as they don't shove it in your face....pardon the pun.


hateful of vegans.
hateful of gays.
hateful of islam.
confused ideas about animal welfare.
no understanding of basic scientific ideas.
can't tie own shoes.
response to genuine questions is anger.

the best thing you can offer the world is a stranglewank gone wrong.


----------



## free spirit (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I learned that shit long ago pal,but speaking of velcro,you may need some to hold your arse together after they've finished with you!


So tattoolemky, at this point in the thread can I ask how you feel the thread is going for you?

Only 7 pages into urban and you're already talking about velcroing another posters arse.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2014)

from animal cruelty to bumrape in 7 pages


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm not forcing anyone to sign,and I'm not going to lose sleep over someone that doesn't want to do so...get over yourself,I already have!





tattoolemky said:


> This is what I said originally..Yet I've been called a prick and a cunt...But why leave a comment just to say that you won't sign it in the first place. That's like seeing an advert in Argos,then going in just to tell them you won't be buying that item..



This is why I love U75!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm not homophobic-I have nothing against gay people as long as they don't shove it in your face....pardon the pun.



Would you fuck an animal?


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Would you fuck an animal?


----------



## dessiato (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Halal meat isn't stunned first,they are strung up and have their throat slit so they can bleed out....who told you that bollocks.


I've been in slaughter houses. Animals are suspended upside down, their throats slit, and then they bleed out. This is whether they slaughter is halal or not. IME killing animals for food is cruel. But as Homer said "If we aren't supposed to eat animals, why do they taste so good?"


----------



## dessiato (Sep 20, 2014)

As an aside, dolphin tastes really good, it's one of my favourites. Its feria here and there's bullfighting today. I like the spectacle, but the cruelty bothers me. Hypocritical I know. If it rains I'll watch it on TV.


----------



## albionism (Sep 20, 2014)

Arse rape jokes, casual racism, homophobia, 
nice one mate.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


>



ROFL  smilie needed...


----------



## nogojones (Sep 20, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Apart from the faint whiff of homophobia.



Like I say, all the buttons pressed, but think of the puppies


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 20, 2014)

I hope for his sake that lemky is a troll (the late onset homophobia was well played), but having a twitter account since 2010, posting a petition on multiple cites and attaining 1000 signatures would be a desperately elaborate hoax.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2014)

We had a client at work who I had to deftly steer away from overt racism when she started talking about dog sanctuaries in India so I didn't actually bite through my lip - which I had to chew on a lot in her presence.

I strongly suspect she would have similarly dodgy views on sexuality - ironic really because I made massive allowances for her because she would probably be classed as having "learning difficulties".

Thankfully I don't see her much these days and am able to duck out of sight when I do.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 20, 2014)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I hope for his sake that lemky is a troll (the late onset homophobia was well played), but having a twitter account since 2010, posting a petition on multiple cites and attaining 1000 signatures would be a desperately elaborate hoax.


I checked this first so there is a chance that he's the real deal. I've met folks like this in the real world. An over sentimentality regarding our fluffy friends sometimes correlates with the inability to feel the same for other humans.

Or they're properly committed to the game and playing the long troll. Ether way, game on


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 20, 2014)

nogojones said:


> I checked this first so there is a chance that he's the real deal. I've met folks like this in the real world. An over sentimentality regarding our fluffy friends sometimes correlates with the inability to feel the same for other humans.



I suspect that's true of some campaigners around single issue animal welfare campaigns, but in my experience people that have arrived at a holistic animal rights position mostly do so on the basis that they reject all forms of oppression and discrimination including racism, sexism and homophobia.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 20, 2014)

albionism said:


> Arse rape jokes, casual racism, homophobia,
> nice one mate.




also calling someone a window licker, its a full house


----------



## nogojones (Sep 20, 2014)

Jeff Robinson said:


> people that have arrived at a holistic animal rights position mostly do so on the basis that they reject all forms of oppression and discrimination including racism, sexism and homophobia.



I don't think our lemky has quite arrived at that holistic position yet and his upset at acts of animal cruelty is quite random. Or maybe his heartstrings are just tugged by the tabloid headline ones


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 20, 2014)

i do hope he comes back though.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 20, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i do hope he comes back though.



i don't he's a dick. and baiting him is cruel


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

Game on indeed nogo....and this shit is just warming up...also,regarding feelings for animals,and not other humans-how can I feel sorry for people that know perfectly well what they do,yet have the inability to change. People have the choice,animals don't...
As for being homophobic,gays can do what they like as long as it ain't thrust upon us in the street...sexism,not at all...and racist-please elaborate on that.
Kittyp,all the child abuse in Rochdale was committed by Muslim men..and I ain't being racist,because Muslim is a belief,not a race.
Dessiato-please,just for me,go on a bullrun and get skewered by one...please....and eating dolphin,you sick sick bastard.
As for being a dick wayward bob,that maybe so. But you my friend are a 1st class,grade A,number 1 bell end!
Did I miss anyone out?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> regarding feelings for animals,and not other humans-how can I feel sorry for people that know perfectly well what they do,yet have the inability to change. People have the choice,animals don't...


non-sequitur
We're talking about victims - not perpetrators FFS


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh and are you implying that homosexuality is a lifestyle choice so they should not hold hands in public ?


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> As for being homophobic,gays can do what they like as long as it ain't thrust upon us in the street...



Flaunted it is


----------



## 8ball (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> ..and I ain't being racist,because Muslim is a belief,not a race...



HOUSE!!!


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> As for being homophobic,gays can do what they like as long as it ain't thrust upon us in the street


Us...?   Are 'they' from a different planet or something?  
When were you last accosted by a gay person in the street? Does this happen to you often? 



tattoolemky said:


> Did I miss anyone out?



Me...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2014)

Vaccines, mercury fillings, chemtrails, GMOs, homoeopathy, 9-11 ?

Have we had his views on *feminists *yet ?


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 20, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> When were you last accosted by a gay person in the street? Does this happen to you often?



 Only this morning when I popped up the shops a gay thrust himself right at me in the street. I wish I could say it was a rare occurrence.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

Ladies,don't all comment at once...now,where to begin?
Gentlegreen-victims you say?..there wouldn't be victims if the social services,case workers,police,doctors etc did the job that they are supposed to do..but hey,must be me stopping that!...and feminists-want the same rights and pay as men,only want to do half the work. I direct your attention to Wimbledon,where it was proposed that the women play the same sets as men for the same winners cheque but they refused,yet still get paid the same.They want equality,but only when it suits them...And you mention 9/11-are you one of these people that think it was all a US government conspiracy?
Dr Herbz-''US''-heterosexual,''THEM''-homosexual...ain't fucking rocket science now is it?


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Ladies,don't all comment at once...now,where to begin?
> Gentlegreen-victims you say?..there wouldn't be victims if the social services,case workers,police,doctors etc did the job that they are supposed to do..but hey,must be me stopping that!...and feminists-want the same rights and pay as men,only want to do half the work. I direct your attention to Wimbledon,where it was proposed that the women play the same sets as men for the same winners cheque but they refused,yet still get paid the same.They want equality,but only when it suits them...And you mention 9/11-are you one of these people that think it was all a US government conspiracy?
> Dr Herbz-''US''-heterosexual,''THEM''-homosexual...ain't fucking rocket science now is it?



You are too funny.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2014)

Just goes to show you can't judge a book by its red hair and piercings ...


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Ladies,don't all comment at once...now,where to begin?
> Gentlegreen-victims you say?..there wouldn't be victims if the social services,case workers,police,doctors etc did the job that they are supposed to do..but hey,must be me stopping that!...and feminists-want the same rights and pay as men,only want to do half the work. I direct your attention to Wimbledon,where it was proposed that the women play the same sets as men for the same winners cheque but they refused,yet still get paid the same.They want equality,but only when it suits them...And you mention 9/11-are you one of these people that think it was all a US government conspiracy?
> Dr Herbz-''US''-heterosexual,''THEM''-homosexual...ain't fucking rocket science now is it?


It is not rocket engineering either. Are you sure about your hetrosexuality? Pink hair & all. I wonder whether you love animals a bit too much.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm quite sure about mine pal,are you?-as for loving animals too much,I'm not the one with an avatar showing a cow sticking it's arse in the air.now!


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't think these are the boards you are looking for


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Ladies,don't all comment at once...now,where to begin?
> Gentlegreen-victims you say?..there wouldn't be victims if the social services,case workers,police,doctors etc did the job that they are supposed to do..but hey,must be me stopping that!...and feminists-want the same rights and pay as men,only want to do half the work. I direct your attention to Wimbledon,where it was proposed that the women play the same sets as men for the same winners cheque but they refused,yet still get paid the same.They want equality,but only when it suits them...And you mention 9/11-are you one of these people that think it was all a US government conspiracy?
> Dr Herbz-''US''-heterosexual,''THEM''-homosexual...ain't fucking rocket science now is it?



Obvious troll just became more obvious.

But please do hang around... it takes the pressure off me


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm quite sure about mine pal,are you?-as for loving animals too much,I'm not the one with an avatar showing a cow sticking it's arse in the air.now!


Don't get too excited, it is only an avatar. 
So you have pink hair because you are craving attention? You want people to look at you? Or is it because it suits your complexion?


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

Haha,I'm a troll yet it's you lot that are calling me racist,homophobic,against feminism,gay,attention seeking etc.
I don't like foreigners coming to our country taking the piss-does that make me racist or patriotic?
Homophobic-I've explained my feelings on that.
Feminism-See above.
Gay-Far from it.
Attention seeking because of my hair-No mate,I just don't fall in with the crowd.I colour my hair,have a beard,piercings,ink,listen to metal not too stand out,but to not be the same as everyone else. I think you'd call them sheeple!


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ooh you're a charmer


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Haha,I'm a troll yet it's you lot that are calling me racist,homophobic,against feminism,gay,attention seeking etc.
> I don't like foreigners coming to our country taking the piss-does that make me racist or patriotic?
> Homophobic-I've explained my feelings on that.
> Feminism-See above.
> ...


So colouring your hair, having a beard, piercings & tattoos were all original thought? I suggest you were copying people who you think are cool. You have done these things to be like someone else rather than wanting to be the same as everyone else. Go to Camden & you would be one of the sheeple.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I don't like foreigners coming to our country taking the piss-does that make me racist or patriotic?



It makes you a racist prick... and/or probably a troll.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't copy ink,hairstyles or where I have pierced...and why would I go to Camden,full of fucking Southerners.

Dr prick,why should hard working English people pay to keep these fuckers just so they can take the piss?


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I don't copy ink,hairstyles or where I have pierced...and why would I go to Camden,full of fucking Southerners.
> 
> Dr prick,why should hard working English people pay to keep these fuckers just so they can take the piss?


Camden is full of non Londoners. So you have a thing about southerners too to add to your list of why you come across as a complete twat. Which bit of England do you associate yourself with? Afterall England grew from Wessex outwards to include Mercia & Northumbria. You seem to not like anyone not like you but try to not be like those similar to you. I think you might have a number of issues to deal with.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm Northern pal,the place where we don't bite our tongues so as to not offend anyone.We have a problem with something or someone,we say so.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I don't copy ink,hairstyles or where I have pierced...and why would I go to Camden,full of fucking Southerners.
> 
> Dr prick,why should hard working English people pay to keep these fuckers just so they can take the piss?


Did I see somewhere that you are from Manchester? I'm also from Manchester... thank fuck the majority aren't like you  

Perhaps you should sit for a moment and reflect... You want everyone to sign your petition, yet you hate everyone who isn't you, or doesn't conform to your ideals... How do you think that's going to pan out for you?

Like I said earlier, these poor animals could do with a much better PR person than you.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> I'm Northern pal,the place where we don't bite our tongues so as to not offend anyone.We have a problem with something or someone,we say so.


You seem to have a lot of problems. I hope you can come to terms with them. You northerners are like that dog of Eastenders. well'ard. Are you of Norman, Saxon, Celtic or Norse extraction that makes you such a proud Englishman?

Do you still practice archery once a week?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Sep 20, 2014)

Fascinating. ...


----------



## Wilson (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

Herbz-problem with a lot of folk is they'll think it,but they won't say it for fear of being branded racist.
MrSki-I don't think I'm ''well 'ard'' as you put it,but I guarantee you that I'd never back away from a fight...
Wilson-Very good,you can alter photos off the internet...how original...but how you think that would at all phase me is beyond me...Should bother you more,given the fact that the cutting and pasting method you used looks quite shit.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Herbz-problem with a lot of folk is they'll think it,but they won't say it for fear of being branded racist.



Nah... I say what I think. It's why a lot of people here hate me.


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

So,tell me...Are you happy that your becoming a minority in your own country?


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bugger off you racist twazzock (northern plain speaking)


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

How can I be racist you fucking retard...I said I don't like Muslims.Muslim is not a race,or are you failing to recognise that...It is a belief,bellend!!


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 20, 2014)

Is 'prejudiced bigot' more acceptable?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2014)

ffs


----------



## tattoolemky (Sep 20, 2014)

That's just what makes this country weak,people like you that will defend migrants to the hilt...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 20, 2014)

Quite enough of this cockery.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 20, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> That's just what makes this country weak,people like you that will defend migrants to the hilt...


Everyone in this country is a migrant or descendant of one.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2014)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Quite enough of this cockery.



Permaban or timebound?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> Everyone in this country is a migrant or descendant of one.



This is true of everywhere.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 21, 2014)

8ball said:


> This is true of everywhere.


Absolutely


----------



## albionism (Sep 21, 2014)

I wonder if he is one of those "Punk Front" Nazi punk dickheads.


----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2014)

So now I know why he was banned, just need to search lengel's latest oeuvre then u can go to bed....


----------



## 8ball (Sep 21, 2014)

albionism said:


> I wonder if he is one of those "Punk Front" Nazi punk dickheads.



 Doesn't come over as very Nazi to me.  More just someone who had absorbed influences from a whole bunch of places and hadn't spent too much time thinking them over.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 21, 2014)

Manter said:


> So now I know why he was banned, just need to search lengel's latest oeuvre then u can go to bed....


Being a racist twat on a washing machine thread in suburban.


----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2014)

tufty79 said:


> Being a racist twat on a washing machine thread in suburban.


Just found it. Bizarre.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 21, 2014)

it all go a bit too


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 21, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> So,tell me...Are you happy that your becoming a minority in your own country?



More than happy. Especially when the minority is made up of sad pricks like you.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 22, 2014)

I knew he was a cunt from the beginning.

JUST LOOK AT THE HAIR!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 22, 2014)

Was he a trolling bastard or just a genuinely thick cunt? He sounded exactly like a classic troll over the last couple of pages, but I checked and he's got a twitter account since 2010 and a facebook page since 2012. That's a very elaborate yarn to spin just to wind up a handful message board users...


----------



## tony heath (Sep 22, 2014)

at least he loved animals


----------



## sim667 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nah I'm pretty sure he was a thick cunt


----------



## sim667 (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh god his Twitter feed is basically him begging celebs to retweet his petition.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 22, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Oh god his Twitter feed is basically him begging celebs to retweet his petition.


 
I need to see that!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 22, 2014)

8ball said:


> I need to see that!


@tattoolemkyreal


----------



## 8ball (Sep 22, 2014)

sim667 said:


> @tattoolemkyreal


 
I admit my error - I didn't need to see that.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 22, 2014)

I bet he got his idea for a petition from a britain first post somewhere.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 1, 2014)

tattoolemky said:


> Ladies,don't all comment at once...now,where to begin?
> Gentlegreen-victims you say?..there wouldn't be victims if the social services,case workers,police,doctors etc did the job that they are supposed to do..but hey,must be me stopping that!...and feminists-want the same rights and pay as men,only want to do half the work. I direct your attention to Wimbledon,where it was proposed that the women play the same sets as men for the same winners cheque but they refused,yet still get paid the same.They want equality,but only when it suits them...And you mention 9/11-are you one of these people that think it was all a US government conspiracy?
> Dr Herbz-''US''-heterosexual,''THEM''-homosexual...ain't fucking rocket science now is it?


It's Gary Bushall with a dodgy haircut !


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2014)




----------

